# need a job



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

If you need anyone or know anyone who needs someone for summer work let me know. It seems that it is tough to get a job due to the fact that Im going back to school at the end of august. So if anyone needs a college student for summer work shoot me a pm or give me a call. (850)393-0826. I have my own transportation and I am very punctual. 

Thanks,

Spencer


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

dont know if its what you are lookin for but pacsun in the mall is hiring for summer positions


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

btt:usaflag


----------



## ohana (Oct 18, 2007)

you can try the Hilton on pensacola beach. They have many summer jobs available


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

PM sent. I am currently hiring summer work.


----------

